# Peanut butter...



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

...yay or nay? I know about the xylitol dangers in certian types and reduced fat is wise, but is this a good treat or even adding a bit to her bowl to get her to chow down? Man Cali loves the stuff as I'm sure most dogs without an allergy to it do as well. Mostly I'm looking for a decent way to get her to finish her meals. I have added egg, carrots and she loves them and I know it's good for her, but she pretty much just eats the egg and carrots and a little kibble. Sometimes she'll wolf it all down. Not every day though. However, the PB....forget about it! Food gone instantly. 

How much is too much or should I just stay away? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd just be careful with the type of peanut butter. The generic store brands actually are just a ton of sugar, but if your dog needs the weight etc. pros probably outweigh the cons


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

u can find organic ones without added sugar or salt and they actually taste very nice, we switched over at home fully to those. they are high fat, so just watch that as puppy food tends to be high fat already. they need the fat for growing, but they liver cannot deal with overdose, so peanut butter with every meal may be too much. try and sprinkle goat milk powder over the bible and mix it in, when my boy did not want to eat, that always made the trick.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Generally peanut butter is "Ok", with the qualifiers about salt and the no no of Xylitol. But beware the trap of people food...once you start it's a slippery slope! If you're using a high quality kibble and she's not finishing but of OK weight...the "rib test", as well as looking down at them, they should have a nice hour glass shape with no hips or ribs showing...then the amount she's not finishing is probably too much.

If you must give some form of peanut butter, try unsalted plain whole peanuts: No oil, salt, etc, and it mixes far more thoroughly with the kibble which makes it harder and unlikely she'll pick them out and leave the food.

But generally be really mindful of the pattern you're establishing..b/c once established, it's very hard to change.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think a small amount is a problem, in a normal weight dog. Mixing a teaspoon into her food, a couple times a week is fine.
My June loves the stuff, but doesn't get it very often. Only because her nickname is Piggy, and I have to watch her weight.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I put a spoon full in an old marrow bone on occasion so they can lick it out... also mix it with kibble and a little water to fill the kong...
I think it is good for them as long as there is no weight problem...


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Very helpful as usual folks. Thanks! 

For about a few days I was drizzling about a tbsp of melted PB on Cali's dinner. I'm going to say that's probably too much. But ****, did she wolf it down! And selfishly it's easy for me as I don't have to cut up or prepare anything. It's not about you, Scott...it's about the dog...


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Nay.

Bill


----------

